# Наше творчество > Проза >  Когда в рассказах звучат стихи, жизнь приl

## Юлия Вдовина

Моя проза...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

ЗАБЫТОЕ ПИСЬМО
Поздний вечер. Улицы опустели. Тусклые фонари освещают улицы и их огоньки расплывчато отражаются в лужах. Но их разбивают… разбивают, разламывают на множество мелких, неясных кусочков тысячи машин, проносящихся мимо. Освежающий вечерний ветер окутывает туманом здания, пестреющие яркими вывесками. Одна из цветных переливающихся вывесок заманчиво приглашает войти в небольшой ресторанчик, откуда доносится завораживающе красивая музыка.
Если все же зайти в ресторан и пройти по красной ковровой дорожке в глубь зала, то среди туманного сигаретного дыма можно заметить силуэт одиноко сидящего мужчины. Мужчина печально смотрит в центр зала, где располагается сцена. На сцене великолепно исполняет музыкальную композицию пианистка. Рядом располагается небольшой оркестр. Но не это так привлекает этого странного незнакомца, он неотрывно смотрит в одну точку, не замечая никого и ничего вокруг. Этим «центром вселенной» является певица, которая томно напевает что-то под аккомпанемент музыкантши. Бархатистые нотки ее голоса удачно вливаются в мелодию и наполняют зал необычайно красивым звучанием.
В такт музыке исполнительница песен плавно покачивает бедрами. Мелодия будто уносит ее в заоблачные дали, улетев в которые так трудно опуститься на эту грешную землю.
Певица необычайно красива: ее иссиня-черные волосы волнами спускаются до талии, небольшая часть этих локонов заколота золотистой диадемой. На всех выступлениях ее, как правило, можно увидеть в темно-благородно-красном платье, которое облегает ее восхитительную фигуру, схожую с фигурой Мэрилин Монро. Но лицо… лицо неизменно покрывает вуаль. Хотя этот элемент ее туалета можно только назвать изящно-волнующим. Слушая ее проникающий в самую душу голос можно представить, что за этой деталью кроется утонченно-красивое лицо, с мушкой у губ. Но разглядеть этого невозможно и эта невидимость придает таинственную загадочность ее силуэту. Если дополнить все это сладковато-терпкими нотами ее духов, получится незабываемая личность. Именно та леди, увидев которую так и растворишься в тягуче-привлекательном облике.
Незнакомец появляется здесь довольно часто, как раз перед выступлением загадочной певицы. Он выбирает столик, спрятанный в полумраке, так что из-за густого сигаретного дыма его почти невидно. Мужчина этот старается не привлекать к своей персоне всеобщего внимания, он не ожидает к себе благосклонности. Неотрывно, заворожено он наблюдает за таинственной женщиной в красном. Он влюблен! Влюблен давно, беззаветно, бескорыстно. Влюблен в ту, которая его не замечает, которая не удостаивает его ни взглядом, ни поворотом головы и ни каким-либо другим малейшим намеком. Почти каждый Божий день он приходит сюда – ничего не ест, не пьет, весь трепещет, сливается с музыкой. Но… для чего все это, неужели для того, чтобы после окончания концерта видеть ее все с новым и новым поклонником, развязно обнимающим за красивую гибкую талию? Но влюбленный не ревнует, принимает такое безразличие как должное и только, понуро опустив голову, покидает зал.
Это видный мужчина. Должно быть, имеет небольшой бизнес или же занимается адвокатурой. Он ладно скроен, высок, следит за собой, вероятнее всего посещает спортзал или занимается каким-либо видом спорта. Такие представители мужского пола всегда не лишены женского внимания. Но неизменно его тянет сюда, в этот ресторан, душа откликается на звуки чарующего голоса. Самые близкие его друзья иронично подтрунивают: «Посмотри на себя, тебе уже не двадцать лет, ты взрослый, привлекательный, состоявшийся как личность мужчина! Вокруг тебя тысячи женщин, а тебе нужна одна и именно та, к которой у тебя платонические чувства!». Эти реплики ему досаждают! Но он не в силах покинуть эту свою сладкую мечту.
Вместе с этим незнакомец имеет свою семью. Брак этот для него уже второй, но так же не вполне удачный, как и предыдущий. В ресторан он приходит всегда один, без жены…
И так прошел год. Незнакомец являлся в зал к началу выступлений певицы, вслушивался в мелодичные песни, аплодировал, к окончанию посылал одну бордовую розу (так он считал нужным), символизирующую саму певицу. Но она решительно не обращала на него никакого внимания.
Однажды состоялся необычайно красивый концерт: леди в красном пела в такт саксофону. Поистине завораживающие композиции! Зал был полон слушателей, и в самом центре красовалась она – фарфоровая статуэтка в ареоле всеобщего поклонения.
Когда же концерт закончился, публика была в восторге, отовсюду сыпались комплименты. Таинственный поклонник тоже был тут, но, как обычно, не стал дожидаться ее ухода со сцены. Ушел сам, оставив на столике небольшой конверт.
Ресторанную певицу звали Лизой, но все называли ее на английский манер Элизабет. Элизабет давно уже тайком наблюдала за своим очарованным поклонником. И безмолвный подарок его, бордовую розу, давно уже заметила. Было в беспритязательном поклоннике нечто загадочное, но так же и душевное.
Спустившись со сцены, Элизабет медленно, как бы ненароком, прошла возле столика и незаметно забрала конверт.
Через полчаса после окончания выступлений в гримерную Элизабет, постучав заранее, вошла горничная. Певица до сих пор не сняла с себя дорогого сценического платья, и макияж тоже не был смыт. Горничная вопросительно всмотрелась в лицо Элизабет. И увидела…, нет, ей видимо это показалось,… и увидела рассеянное выражение страха, боли, отчаяния.
- Что с вами? – спросила испуганная горничная и услышала в ответ поникший от безысходности голос:
- Он ушел…
Что же было в этом письме?

ПИСЬМО.
Ровный, красивый курсив гласит:
Дорогая Элизабет. О! Я знаю, что вы Элизабет! Как прекрасно это имя, так же прекрасно, как и мои глубокие чувства к вам! Я могу написать много беспорядочных слов, но вся эта бессмыслица не сможет поведать мою возвышенную любовь.
Я люблю вас! С самого первого мгновения как вошел в этот ресторан или с самого первого взгляда на ваш облик. Я люблю вас неизведанною доселе любовью: я люблю ваш бархатисто-томный голос, люблю ваш стройный стан, облаченный в удачно подобранное красное платье, люблю ваши длинные иссиня-черные волосы, люблю вуаль, которая прикрывает ваше лицо и делает это так утонченно, люблю пол под вашими ногами, люблю то, как вы нежно склоняетесь над микрофоном, люблю, сопровождающий вас оркестр, люблю толпу поклонников, падающих к вашим ногам, уже за то, что на их долю выпадают минуты редкостного время препровождения с вами! О, нет! Я не ревную. Как можно ревновать божество к обожающим его поклонникам?! Я только хочу сказать, что вы для меня все! Но… простите меня Бога ради: я ухожу не в силах больше навязывать вам свое поклонение. Пусть часть моей печальной грусти передастся хоть на мгновение и вам…

Я вас люблю
Любовью неизведанной
Доселе. Мне так важно
Все ваше естество!
И пусть в душе моей
Царят холодные метели,
Я вас люблю!
Себе наперекор, на зло.
Мне нужен голос ваш
И ваше яркое сияние,
Что наполняет светом сердце,
Мир внутри.
Так дороги
Исполненные вами мне сонеты,
Но сердце тянет руки: «Помоги….».
Я ухожу. Без лишних слов,
Кто знает?
Быть может встречу вас
На перипетиях судьбы.
Но я хочу!
Что б вы отныне знали:
Чьему-то сердцу вы всегда нужны…

Следует сказать почему же это письмо так взволновало Элизабет. Доселе эта женщина не знала чьей-то любви как дара! Она знала, что бывает любовь по расчету. Поклонники за частую пользовались ее красотой, ее великолепием, ее творческим талантом, водили с собой на банкеты, для того, чтобы продемонстрировать себя, как рекламу, рядом с такой восхитительной женщиной. Взамен пользовалась этим и она, раскручивая ухажеров на дорогие подарки, золото, бриллианты, на содержание в хорошей квартире. Но любовь бескорыстная, ничего не требующая взамен, Элизабет не встречалась, да она и не верила в нее!
Жизнь порой дарит нам то, чего мы от нее никак не ожидаем или думаем, что недостойны такого располажения. И…, по причине этой неожиданности, выбрасываем этот дар на ветер!


Хочу этот рассказ опубликовать в газете. Как вы думаете, стоит?

----------


## Лев

> Моя проза...


Когда нет слов, звучит музыка :flower:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/603676/

----------


## Лев

> Хочу этот рассказ опубликовать в газете. Как вы думаете, стоит?


Желание твоё должно совпасть с желанием редактора :Aga:  Сюжет нашей с С. Глобенко(Markovich) песни почти совпадает с сюжетом рассказа:rolleyes:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562101/

----------


## Валерьевна

> Хочу этот рассказ опубликовать в газете. Как вы думаете, стоит?


Знаешь, говорят лучше жалеть о том, что сделал, чем о том, что мог сделать, но не сделал.  :Aga: 
Может это твой случай? :wink:
Дерзай! Удачи!!! :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Когда нет слов, звучит музыка http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/603676/


Я кстати под песню рассказ сочинила...

----------


## Лев

> Я кстати под песню рассказ сочинила...


Тогда ОРАТория получится:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Желание твоё должно совпасть с желанием редактора Сюжет нашей с С. Глобенко(Markovich) песни почти совпадает с сюжетом рассказа:rolleyes:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562101/


Да, здорово! :flower: 
Любопытное совпадение:rolleyes:
Музыка у вас очень хорошая!
Вот под эту записывала http://skyglobe.ru/mp3/track/32278/ Тут, правда, не совсем чистое качество...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

На утро следующего дня бушующий, мятежный ветер-буран заметно стих. Плавно ра скачиваясь на волнах, повсюду плавали доски и металлические пласты затонувшего корабля. Буря, которая налетела так неожиданно и казалась свирепым ураганом, теперь совсем исчезла и казалась бы только далекими отголосками прошлого. Среди жуткой морской пучины одиноко, потерянно раскачивалась лодка.

***

Накануне.

Ничего не предвещало бури, и день медленно вступал в свои владения, освещая все вокруг ярким, становящимся уже палящим солнцем. По палубе расхаживали, занимаясь своими делами, уже проснувшиеся моряки, капитан, гости капитана, совершающие путешествие из города в город, из страны в страну.
На палубе так же присутствовали женщины: две почтенные дамы и одна девушка, несомненно, дочь одной из женщин. Их присутствием никто не гнушался, все считали за милость их пребывание на корабле.
Девушка была очень весела, беспрестанно смеялась и, несмотря на качку, принималась кружиться по палубе, как чайки в небе.
- Становится жарко! – объявила одна из двух дам капитану, - И даже очень жарко! Посмотрите на небо, нет ни одного облака. А ветер такой сухой, причем резко-порывистый. Да и вообще душно! Вы не находите? – с этими словами она резко повернулась к капитану.
- Не нахожу…, пока! Такая атмосфера не нова для июля месяца, а попутный ветер мне говорит только, что до места назначения мы доберемся гораздо раньше предполагаемого. Посмотрите на Соню! Как хороша! Резвится, как рыбы в море, а ее юбка вскруживается солнцем при ее забавных танцах! И «не накручивает» свою очаровательную головку мыслями о том, что погода сегодня нынче не такая,. как прежде. – капитан засмеялся, глядя на Соню.
- Девушкам ее возраста не свойственно задумываться о грядущем, а мое сердце предчувствует неладное. Этот ветер…, не клонит ли он к грозе? – все же задумчиво продолжала женщина.
- Не волнуйтесь, мадам! Все предусмотрено. Суховей меня еще не настораживает, быть может вечером и пройдет кратковременный дождь и только.
То же он сказал и другой подошедшей даме. Задача каждого уважаемого всеми капитана не посеять на корабле паники…
Днем стало просто невыносимо жарко. Пассажиры попрятались в каюты, воздух был как-то даже ядовито удушающим. Матросы, выполняли свою работу, обливаясь потом, и жаловались, что в таком пекле выполнять свой график невозможно. Капитан о чем-то шептался с рулевым, в испуге поглядывая на небо. Опасения женщины казались теперь не такими уж нереальными.
Все же рабочие на палубе кое-как выдержали дневную жару. каждая середина месяца этим грозит: полуденное солнц не зря опаляет все вокруг раскаленными лучами, лучи соприкасаясь с зеркальной морской гладью образуют яркое, жгучее отражение. Да, находиться на палубе в такие часы решительно не возможно! Не спасает даже тент в виде зонтика над головой. В полшестого вечера, когда палящая жара уже начала спадать и пассажиры потихоньку стали выбираться из своих кают, на небе стали собираться тучи. Эти небесные создания из лазурно-голубых на востоке становились пепельно-серыми, чуть дальше они походили на гору грязной глины, а на западе образовались сизо-синие подтеки.
Та же женщина, которую звали Маргаритой, одетая в платье, напоминающее западные тучи, озабоченно посмотрев на небо, вновь обратилась к капитану:
- Снился мне нынче послеобеденный сон. Снилось, что я упала за борт, но на помощь мне никто не пришел. Выбивалась из последних сил, кричала, стонала, обливалась слезами, но безрезультатно. Никто не откликнулся: все были заняты чем-то особенным. Я так боюсь кораблей, когда смотрю на них сверху вниз. эти огромные глыбы так просто бороздят моря, перед ними человек кажется маленькой песчинкой, муравьем, копошащимся в песке. А тут, представьте, сама я перед вашим огромным судном барахтаюсь в море и задыхаюсь, буквально парализована от страха. Теперь взгляните, капитан, на эти тучи. не думаете ли вы, что они не сулят всего лишь мелкий летний дождь и мой сон не таит в себе подсказки?
- Мадам Маргарита, - капитан строго взглянул на женщину, - Я весьма ценю вашу предусмотрительность! Но не кажется ли вам, что простое предчувствие и знание морского дела входят в рознь. Сон в дневную июльскую жару может напоминать бред. Возвращайтесь лучше в свою каюту.
Слова были резкими и потому обидными. Маргарита покорно ушла, все же стараясь не обидеться, что у чувствительного женского сердца получается весьма легко. Заставила зайти в каюты она и свою дочь Соню, а так же и свою подругу.
Тем временем туча, царившая на востоке слилась с западной и образовалась угрожающая темень, нависающая над кораблем. Она напоминала дыру в космосе, морская воронка отразилась в воронке небесной, все поглощающей, все засасывающей. если присмотреться из далека, со стороны, став как бы все видящим оком, можно отметить, что туча зловеще распласталась по небу, тянув к кораблю свои невидимые руки, стараясь захватить его и вмять в морскую пучину, сломить, потопить это творение рук человеческих. Всемогущие боги стремятся опустить на дно грехи человеческие. Не раскрывает ли этот момент нам тайну бермудского треугольника?
Между тем ветер усиливался, он уже не напоминал тот дневной суховей, что был прежде Порывы ветра окатывали ледяными струями и промозгло морозили тело, пробирая до костей. Ветряные накаты взбаламутили море и волны ее уже не неслись, плавно покачивая корабль, а с нарастающей скоростью вздымались, угрожая разбить все в щепки. Как же холодно вдруг стало!
Моряки на борту взволновано кричали капитану, что необходимо спасаться, что начинающая буря ничего хорошего не сулит!
Море для корабля – это тот же океан. Океан вселенной, который, взбунтовавшись, поглощает маленькое на фоне его суденышко, который не щадит никого и ничего. Что же могли поделать эти люди, глядя в глаза стихийному бедствию? Проделав все, что можно сделать им остается отдаться только воле судьбы. ибо нет ничего беспощаднее, ужаснее, невыносимее для человека, чем надвигающийся смерч, который может присутствовать как на море, так и в душе.
Всех капитанских гостей развели по каютам. На палубе остались закутанные в плащи моряки, капитан и штурман. возможности хоть как-то отклонить курс, что бы доплыть до ближайшего берега не было никакой. Ближайшего берега или хотя бы маяка не было видно в охватившем все сумраке.
- Что будем делать?! – кричал капитан штурману, тот в ужасе пожимал плечами, - Мы не можем взять курс на север, нас несет волнами неведомо куда!
И как бы в подтверждение его словам палубу окатила леденящая волна. Моряки похватались кто за что смог, пару человек, не успевших ни за что схватиться вынесло в море. между тем были подняты паруса и спущен якорь, но и это не помогало! Корабль вертело из стороны в сторону, как будто судно попало в неведомую воронку.
В небе засверкали молнии,. они раскалывали все грозовое пространство на несколько частей-осколков. Появление молний, сопровождающихся громом и жутким ветряным свистом действовали на людей еще более устрашающе. Казалось, что сама судьба отвернулась от них…
- Земля! По правому борту я вижу землю! – радостно закричал один из моряков.
- Это видение! В смертельной обстановке такое бывает. Человеческая психика может не выдержать такого напряжения, - вторил ему другой.
- Нет! Я все же вижу землю, но это скалы!! – перепугано перебил предыдущий.
Да. Это действительно были скалы! Черные, глянцевые от дождя острые выступы. Они слабо освещались горящим где-то поблизости маяком. Среди людей на миг наступила зловещая тишина. Все испугано смотрели на приближающиеся скалы. Первым встрепенулся капитан:
- Лодки! Спустить обе лодки на море. Надо попытаться спастись! – его голос еле перекрикивал свистящий ветер, вся одежда вымокла, а лицо стало красным от хлесткого дождя, - Маргарет (в обстановке угрозы было не до почтительности) вы – христианка?
- Да, сер, - ответила женщина, вышедшая посмотреть все ли в порядке на палубе, с которой доносились отчаянные крики.
- Созовите всех пассажиров на палубу и, если у вас есть при себе библия, начинайте молиться за нас!
Слова капитана быстро дошли до сознания мадам Маргариты, через некоторое время все повыбегали из своих кают и испугано смотрели на капитана и на бушующее море. Маргарита подняла вверх библию.
- Читайте же молитву Маргарита! – прокричал в отчаянии капитан.
- Отче наш!... – начала было Маргарита, но хлесткий порыв ветра заставил ее замолчать. Буря не позволяла даже открыть рот, и никто ничего не слыша. Каждый молился про себя и сам за себя.
Между тем моряки спустили лодки.
- Немедленно, рассаживайте пассажиров и садитесь сами!- раздался голос капитана.
Люди рассаживались как попало: часть пассажиров оказалось на одной лодке, другая часть на другой лодке. Мадам Маргарита подбежала к Соне и всунула той библию:
- Соня, библия! Держи ее крепко. Она поможет в трудную минуту. Соня… Соня!
Чьи-то руки машинально вырвали ее из толпы и посадили в лодку. Соню опустили в другую. Кричать было бесполезно. Все видели надвигающуюся скалистую стену и ее острые выступы-шипы. хотя и в непроглядной тьме не было ничего видно, но все знали это подсознательно, подсказывал воспаленный ум.
Лодки оторвались друг от друга. Одна оторвалась от другой и ее закрутило ветром. Огромные волны накатывали друг на друга и вконец накрыли лодку полностью. Раздался ужасающий, пронзающий скрип. это раскачивающийся корабль ударило об скалу, затем еще и еще.
Соня зажмурила глаза и с головой накрылась плащом.
***
Утро встречало оставшуюся лодку предрассветными лучами, пробившимися сквозь туман. Морской штиль сопровождался тишиной. Даже не верилось, что накануне был ужасный смерч, который унес на дно моря целый корабль и сотню людей.
- Плыви, плыви кораблик,
Качаясь на волнах.
Пусть бури не пугают,
Проходят в страшных снах.
Плыви. плыви, играя
И с морем и с ветрами,
Пусть страшный шторм играет
Не с нами, не с нами…
Тихо напевала Соня, не видя ничего вокруг. От кого-то она получила хлесткую пощечину.
- А капитан-то остался на судне. Погибли вместе…, - тихо промолвил один из моряков, но все его услышали и только вздохнули, - Этот день, казалось, длился целую вечность…

----------


## Лев

> повсюду плавали доски и* металлические пласты*


Хотел бы я увидеть плавающий металлический пласт :Ha:

----------


## tyty18

музыка прекрасная

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Вы какую именно имеете в виду?

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Она спала. Трепет ресниц
Сквозь дымку сна играл с мечтами
Над распростертыми руками
Всползали тени по подушке…

Туманный сон парил над нею
Ее волос касаясь нежно
Ее дыхание на снежном
Следы скрывало одеяле..

Хочу поделиться своим самым необычным и ярким сновидением… Этот сон странен, так как он многогранный и его части плавно и одновременно быстро протекают и сливаются в одно единое, как течение реки, проносясь стремглав, затем сливается в море.
Шел месяц июль. Улицы города словно плавились от жары. Люди спешили по домам в объятья кондиционера или мечтали встать скорее под прохладный освежающий душ. Либо же спешили на пляж, чтобы нырнуть в водоем и так в нем и остаться.
Я возвращалась с работы. Честно говоря, после полного рабочего дня и неимоверной жары ужасно клонит ко сну. Даже не хочется есть, хотя с утра во рту ни маковой росинки. Благо квартира, где я проживаю, находится совсем рядом. Я иду по раскаленному тратуару,вокруг изможденные лица прохожих, все тоже спешат по домам, так как на улице невыносимо!
И вот, наконц-то, подъезд. Поднимаюсь по лифту на свой этаж, а затем подхожу ко входной двери. Дрожащими пальцами ищу выключатель. В мыслях: «давай же жмись скорее, не застревай как обычно, я уже так устала!». Все нажимаю! Раскрывается дверь, выходит мама.
От ужина я отказалась. Взяла только с собой чашку травяного чая и прошмыгнула в свою комнату.
Летний вечер вступал в свои пределы. предзакатные лучи золотисто-оранжевого солнца мягко освещали всю комнату. Я вышла на балкон. И представьте… Все как бы замирало предо мною. Облака медленно таяли на горизонте. Солнце казалось горящей короной, распространяющей мерцающее сияние. Моя квартира находится на восьмом этаже и отсюда, с балкона видно всю улицу, ее пределы, встречное и поперечное движение, уходящее как бы в неведомую даль.
Прохожих на улице становилось все меньше и меньше. Магазины, киоски, кафе, ларьки закрывались. Город медленно готовился ко сну…
Я допила свой чай. Спадающая жара и освежающий прохладный ветерок сделали свое дело: я стала зевать и легла на свою мягкую с чистыми постеленными простынями кровать. Словно тяжесть тут же опустилась на мои веки, медленно, медленно, будто «Алиса в стране чудес» Л. Керолла, я погружалась в сон.
Этот сон не только удивил меня своей яркостью, но и тем, что в нем звучала лирическая песня Аллы Пугачевой на стихи Б. Л. Пастернака «Зимняя ночь».
Сон:
« Мело, мело по всей земле
Во все пределы…
Мне снится как крупные хлопья снега, как перья из подушки застилают весь городок, всю улицу. Летят мне в лицо. Я с ледяной горки качусь на санках. Так хорошо, так весело! Впереди снежные вершины. Скатившись с горки я нырну в них с головой. Но эта белоснежно-синяя преграда меня не пугает. В душе царит безумное веселье!
Свеча горела на столе,
Свеча горела.
Я оглядываю на окно бабушкиного дома. Бабушка ставит на окошко зажженную свечку. Огонек мерцает среди ледяных узоров. Это знак, что уже поздновато. Все! Я забираю санки и иду домой.
Как летом роем мошкара
Летит на пламя,
Слетались хлопья со двора
К оконной раме.
Теперь сон переносится в бабушкин милый дом.
На свечку дуло из угла,
И жар соблазна
Вздымал, как ангел, два крыла…
Вокруг стола собралась кучка ребятишек. Мы жадными, любопытными глазенками смотрели, как бабушка на блюде подносит пышный, ароматный пирог. «Сегодня день твоего Ангела, внученька», -поизносит она – Я собрала всех твоих любимых друзей!».
При горящих свечках бабушка стала разрезать свой чудесный пирог, от аромата которого просто слюнки бежали. Конечно же строчки стихотворения вовсе не имели того смысла, который имеет стихотворение. «Соблазн» меня и друзей охватывал при виде сладкой, душистой выпечки.
Наевшись досыта, с перепачканными лицами и руками мы дружно стали носиться друг за другом по комнате. Бабушка весело смеялась, смотря на картину резвящихся ребятишек.

(продолжение будет)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

По грибы:)
October 14th, 22:10
Лето прошло. И в Карелии наступила осень. Я люблю все времена года в Карелии.
А сегодня с родителями ходила в лес за грибами.
М-м-м! такое блаженство! Представьте: тебя окружают вечно зеленые высокие сосны, мелкие, размером с человека ели, березы, осины. Воздух пропит ароматом сосновой смолы и грибов. Вдали виднеется озеро. А все еще зеленая трава покрыта каплями воды, кажущейся росой, от прошедшего дождя. Под деревьями затаились грибы и просят: "Сорви меня" (мухоморы, поганки при этом громче всех). Оч хорошо!
Я всю жизнь мечтала жить в мегаполисе, ну или там в небольших городах, но с современными многоэтажками, магазинами. Проезжая по Питеру заглядывала в окна комфортабельных квартир и представляла: Настанет день и у меня будет большая-пребольшая квартира, комната с большим окном и постельного цвета обоями и проч.
Где-то говорится: "Мечты, мечты, где ваша сладость!" А я знаю, что мысли материальны и нужно всегда думать о лучшем, и это непременно сбудется!:)
Хочу дачу:)

Часть вторая.

Семинар начался с моего приветствия однокурсников и преподавателя и тут же оборвался: в нашем городке вырубило свет в нескольких домах, а это уже на долго!)) После "веселого" лета ремонтные работы с отключением света, воды и проч. часты и не запланированы. В семь часов вечера приезжает с работы отец, я быстро надеваю "походное снаряжение" и сматываюсь в лес за грибами. Небольшое отступление: в Карелии ровно как и в Санкт-Петербурге Белые ночи, это когда вечерняя заря сходится с утренней и всю ночь длятся гражданские сумерки. Начиная с июля, эта прекрасная светлая пора медленно тает, и серое ночное карельское небо сменяется мрачным темным.
Поэтому в начале сентября можно смело ничего не бояться вплоть до девяти вечера и смело ехать за грибами в семь часов, ведь еще достаточно светло...
Мы заехали в небольшой лесок, усыпанный маленькими, словно карликовыми, елочками, соснами и березами, а по обочинам высились раскидистые красавицы-сосны. Как же хорошо! Свежий легкий ветерок слегка щекочет лицо, воздух пропит запахом свежей сосновой смолы, травами и в то же время кажется, что этот лесок полон грибов. Грибной аромат!
Становится уже довольно темно, между деревьев, вдоль дороги можно различить только маслята и моховики, т. к. их шляпки всегда блестят, как будто грибы только что окунули в воду. Я рассматриваю вечернее небо. По серо-синему небесному своду плывут розовые, а местами и вовсе красные облака (знак похолодания). Сквозь облака проглядывает полная луна. Странно еще нет девяти вечера, а уже луна, и притом еще не совсем стемнело. Радужная картина! При этом, когда я еще засветло выезжала, небо, сияющее после дождя, пересекала радуга.
А вот и отец, и с корзиной, полной Белых грибов, а я-то насобирала всего только маслята, да маховиков немного, и то запас крайне скуден))). Вот еще и поганки светятся хорошо, а их везде "хоть хлебом не корми".
Сворачиваемся, уже темно. Едем домой и рассуждаем, что для сборки грибов при луне нужна кепка со светящимся фонариком у козырька и что направлять голову в такой кепке надо всегда вниз. А между тем я слушаю музыку, смотрю на темнеющее небо и на красные облака, убегающие куда-то вдаль.
Юлия Вдовина

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Снег в середине октября
October 15th, 22:50
 Вчера сделала запись о том, как грибы в сентябре собирала, а сегодня проснулась, а на улице... снег.
И все, конечно, удивились - ведь осень еще не вышла из своих владений, ведь она еще только недавно шуршала золотою листвой и серое небо по переменно с солнцем плакало дождем. Ну, а сегодня все дома, дорожки, скамейки, сонные улицы, тротуары, детские площадки, машины, магазины покрыло белым махровым одеялом, сотканным из снега.
Вопрос не в том, чтобы надеть "телогрейку и валенки", а в том, что такая смена погоды удивляет даже жителей Карелии.
Ведь завтра снежное покрывало, такое красивое сегодня, превратится в серые лужи и мерзкую слякоть на дорогах. Только этот день запомнится тем, что на желтые листья берез падают с неба снежинки, словно перья из дырявой подушки, и деревья за счет снега на не опавшей листве, кажутся одетыми в шубу.
Может быть любая погода хороша?

----------


## Катарина 17

Женские заметки 

Алло. Привет. Сто лет прошло... Скучала? Нет. Все хорошо.
Ты долго шел. - Прости... Дела... - Да... Счастлива... С другим... Смогла...
На сердце боль? Не лги... Пустяк... Учусь летать. Неважно как...
Да... Отросли... длиннее стрел... Не можешь врозь? Ты сам хотел...
- А может..? - Нет... Закрыта дверь... Ключи потеряны...
Постель Не в силах обогреть троих... А чувства? Можно и без них... ..
Остывший чай... Дым сигарет... Дождь по стеклу...
Вопрос... Ответ... - Прощай... Прости... Любима будь.
И мне пора... Мой долог путь... ................................... Гудки...
"Постой!.. Я всё лгала!.. Люблю!.. Иначе не могла!..

----------


## Катарина 17

Рукавичка
Сценарий для постановки украинской народной сказки в домашнем кукольном театре
Действующие лица:
Мышка
Зайчик
Лисичка
Волк
Кабан
Медведь
Собака
Рассказчик
На первом плане слева и справа несколько заснеженных деревьев. Возле деревьев слева лежит рукавичка. На втором плане – зимний лес.
Рассказчик
Люли-люли, тили-тили!
Зайцы по воду ходили,
И из речки, как ковшами,
Воду черпали ушами,
А потом домой носили.
Тесто для лапши месили.
На ушах развесили –
Очень было весело!
Но случаются в лесах
Позанятней чудеса!
Эта сказка-невеличка
Про зверей и рукавичку.
По лесу старик гулял,
Рукавичку потерял –
Рукавичку новую,
Теплую, пуховую.
Из-за деревьев справа появляется Мышка.
Мышка
Я под кустиком сижу
И от холода дрожу.
Рукавичка – это норка!
Побегу я к ней с пригорка –
Это норка новая,
Теплая, пуховая!
Мышка бежит к рукавичке и прячется в ней. На полянке из-за деревьев справа появляется Зайчик.
Зайчик
Прыгал зайчик вдоль опушки,
У него замерзли ушки.
И куда теперь мне деться,
Где несчастному согреться?
Зайчик подбегает к рукавичке.
Зайчик
Кто внутри – зверек иль птичка?
Есть кто в этой рукавичке?
Мышка выглядывает из рукавички.
Мышка
Это Мышка-поскребушка!
Зайчик
Ты пусти меня, норушка!
Очень мерзнет Зайчик,
Зайчик-побегайчик!
Мышка
Нам обоим места хватит.
Мягче здесь, чем на кровати –
Рукавичка новая,
Теплая, пуховая!
Мышка и Зайчик прячутся в рукавичку. На полянке из-за деревьев справа появляется Лисичка.
Лисичка
Ой, спасите, дед Мороз
Укусил меня за нос,
По пятам за мной бежит –
Хвост от холода дрожит!
Отвечайте вы лисичке,
Кто ютится в рукавичке?
Из рукавички выглядывает Мышка.
Мышка
Я вот Мышка-поскребушка,
Длиннохвостая норушка!
Мышка прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Зайчик.
Зайчик
Я вот Зайчик-побегайчик,
В рукавичку залезайчик!
Лисичка
Пожалейте вы лисичку
И пустите в рукавичку!
Зайчик
Нам троим здесь места хватит.
Мягче здесь, чем на кровати –
Рукавичка новая,
Теплая, пуховая!
Зайчик и Лисичка прячутся в рукавичку. На полянке из-за деревьев справа появляется Волк.
Волк
На луну я ночью выл
И от холода простыл.
Громко серый волк чихает –
Зуб на зуб не попадает.
Эй, честной лесной народ,
Кто, скажите, здесь живет?
Из рукавички выглядывает Мышка.
Мышка
Я вот Мышка-поскребушка,
Длиннохвостая норушка!
Мышка прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Зайчик.
Зайчик
Я вот Зайчик-побегайчик,
В рукавичку залезайчик!
Зайчик прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Лисичка.
Лисичка
Я пушистая Лисичка,
В рукавичке всем сестричка!
Волк
Вы меня пустите жить,
Вас я буду сторожить!
Лисичка
Четверым здесь места хватит.
Мягче здесь, чем на кровати –
Рукавичка новая,
Теплая, пуховая!
Волк и Лисичка прячутся в рукавичку. На полянке из-за деревьев справа появляется Кабан.
Кабан
Хрю! Совсем замерз бочок,
Мерзнут хвост и пятачок!
Рукавичка эта кстати!
Из рукавички выглядывает Мышка.
Мышка
Места здесь тебе не хватит!
Кабан
Влезу я уж как-нибудь!
Мышка и Кабан прячутся в рукавичку. Из рукавички выглядывает Лисичка.
Лисичка
Тесно здесь! Ну, просто жуть!
Лисичка снова прячется в рукавичку. Из-за деревьев справа выходит Медведь.
Медведь
Мерзнет Мишка косолапый
Мерзнет нос и мерзнут лапы.
Нету у меня берлоги!
Что тут, посреди дороги?
Рукавичка подойдет!
Кто, скажите, в ней живет?
Из рукавички выглядывает Мышка.
Мышка
Я вот Мышка-поскребушка,
Длиннохвостая норушка!
Мышка прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Зайчик.
Зайчик
Я вот Зайчик-побегайчик,
В рукавичку залезайчик!
Зайчик прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Лисичка.
Лисичка
Я пушистая Лисичка,
В рукавичке всем сестричка!
Лисичка прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Волк.
Волк
Здесь еще живет волчок,
Теплый серенький бочок!
Волк прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Кабан.
Кабан
Ну а я кабан-клыкан,
Рукавичку затыкан!
Медведь
Что-то вас тут многовато,
Я залезу к вам, ребята?
Кабан
Нет!
Медведь (примирительно)
Да я уж как-нибудь!
Кабан и Медведь прячутся в рукавичку. Из нее выглядывает Лисичка.
Лисичка
Негде здесь уже чихнуть!
Лисичка снова прячется в рукавичку. Из нее выглядывает Мышка.
Мышка (сердито)
Толстый, а еще туда же!
Мышка прячется в рукавичку.
Рассказчик
Тут хватился дед пропажи –
Псу велел назад бежать,
Рукавичку отыскать!
Из-за деревьев справа появляется Собака и бежит к рукавичке.
Собака
Гав-гав-гав! Так вот она!
За версту она видна!
Эй вы, звери там иль птицы,
Быстро брысь из рукавицы!
Если в ней кого застану,
Очень громко лаять стану.
Тут же дед с ружьем придет,
Рукавичку отберет!
Из рукавички по очереди выскакивают звери и скрываются в лесу. Собака берет рукавичку и уходит со сцены.
Рассказчик
Звери очень испугались,
В рассыпную разбежались,
Схоронились кто куда,
И лишились навсегда
Рукавички новой
Теплой и пуховой!
Конец.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Ночью с 29-го на 30-ое января приснился мне сон. Причем эти строки реально всплывали в сознании и запомнились...

"Черное море темнее, чем нежное - нежное утро"

Утро. Моя тетушка сидела в каюте теплохода и беседовала с соседками о возможностях достичь гармонии души и красоты тела. Речь шла о таких, набивших оскомину, процедурах, как SPA, гидромассаж, водная гимнастика и лечение грязями. Женщины оживленно болтали, а я и слушала и не слушала. Детское мое внимание было больше приковано к тому, что творится на палубе, к видам на море, к кормлению чаек, к общению с капитаном и матросами. Тем более, что мы уже подплывали к Санкт-Петербургу, и я могла понаблюдать за раскинувшимся вдали городом.
Тетушка заметила эту мою непоседливость и не стала, как обычно возражать, а только промолвила:
- Багаж уже все равно собран и тебе с нами совсем не интересно! Ну иди, погуляй по палубе, только смотри: там еще совсем темно, серо и зябко.
Тетушкины слова оправдались. На палубе никого не было, и утро казалось таким холодным, как никогда прежде - словно тысячи мелких ледяных осколков пронзали тело. Радио разрывалось какими-то предупреждениями, от которых становилось жутковато. Я перегнулась через "перила" обочины корабля и посмотрела на море, кажущееся в утренним сумраке таким черным. Из пассажирского отсека выбежал какой-то человек и как-то судорожно, стремительно пробежал возле меня. Его лицо показалось мне каким-то смертельно перепуганным.
Я посмотрела на море еще раз...
"Нет, нет, мне это не показалось: к палубе море все ближе и ближе! Как такое может быть?!" - вид того, что я увидела своей нелепостью переполнял мое сознание.
Я, как ужаленная осами, ворвалась в каюту и в сильном волнении закричала на тетю.
- Тетушка, вы здесь сидите и мирно беседуете, а вода тем временем все прибывает и прибывает! Это похоже на весеннее полноводье, мы скоро утонем в море!
И только тут я заметила, что все женщины в каюте, включая мою тетушку, сидят с окаменелыми от страха лицами. 
- Да что же это! Тетушка, очнитесь! - я стала тормошить тетю.
Она тут же пришла в себя, схватила меня за руку и потянула к выходу.
- Тетушка, а как же багаж? - вырвалось у меня. Все же оставлять здесь полностью все вещи не хотелось.
- Наш корабль тонет! - закричала на меня тетя, - Во время беседы мы выключали радио и обо всем узнали последними. Выбраться теперь наши шансы очень малы, остается надеть на себя спасательный жилет, перелезть через борт и нырять в воду.
В то утро нам повезло: мы были сравнительно недалеко от пристани, а значит мы рассчитывали на шанс на спасение.
Тетушка вывела меня на открытое пространство палубы и, надевая спасательный жилет, строго приказала:
- Раз уж мы оказались в такой ситуации, и назад дороги теперь нет, то ты должна держаться меня. Мы сейчас подойдем к борту корабля и от туда будем нырять в море. Ты не должна ничего бояться, - слышишь меня?
Я кивнула головой.
- Но! - продолжила тетя, - Если со мной что-нибудь случится, и я это предчувствую, ты разыщешь своего дядю через милицию. Наши координаты ты помнишь, все будет хорошо.
На палубе столпилась кучка людей. Последние из оставшихся. Они о чем-то толковали, выстраивали план отбытия из корабля. Я их не слушала, сердце тревожно щемило. Я все смотрела на море и на небо и не могла понять одного: почему они так близки сейчас...
По серому застылому холодному небу плыли пламенные красные язычки предвещавшие не то наступающий холодный день - не то уготованную нам сегодняшнюю мерзость и обреченность. А между тем на палубу прибывала вода.
Все тут же побежали к борту. В этой суматохе и спешке я, сама не знаю как, отделилась от тети и бросилась совсем в другую сторону. Туда, где было меньше людей. 
Люди здесь тоже ныряли в воду, но не так спешно, и некоторые ждали подъезжающего катера.
- Девочка?! - удивился кто-то, - Как ты здесь одна, без провожатого оказалась? Иди к нам, мы тебе поможем.
Я не возражала, а только уткнулась кому-то в плечо и зарыдала.
Спрыгнуть в море мне так и не разрешили, подъехал катер и провожатые забрали нас. Рядом со мной стояла незнакомая женщина, она смотрела на все светлеющее и становившееся голубым-голубым небо и приговаривала:
- Черное море темнее, чем нежное-нежное утро.
Строчку, которая с утра застряла в моей памяти.
Вскоре я узнала, что тетя моя погибла.

А вам что снится?

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Класс! Целый сценарий!:)
Вы куда-то писали?

----------

